# Inclinometer for Windows phones



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Somebody tell me if this idea with these 2 apps will work correctly as I haven't had the time or right weather to get to a range yet.

If I have a calibrated scale out to 80 yards that is accurate for my setup and I come up to a downhill 80 yard butt that reads say 27 degrees down with the inclinometer app then pop up the scientific calculator and do a 63 sine (.891) and multiply that by 80 and come up with 71.3 you set your sight for that and shoot it and get an X. (yeah right) Is this correct?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Can anyone answer this for me?


----------



## Chukarhunter (Feb 17, 2005)

*Use cosine of the angle X yardage = cut yardage*

You have calculated the yardage correctly but you actually take the cosine of the angle. I think you did take the cosine but accidently wrote sine because sine 27 degrees is .454 and Cosine of 27 degrees is .891. You should hit great using that method. Some archery sight programs, such as Archer’s Advantage and The Archery Program, cut a little more on the downhill and less on the uphill shots to account for actual horizontal speed based on the angle of arrow departure. However, I found that most them overestimate the changes to the horizontal speed so they give to high of a mark for up hill shots and a low mark for downhill shots where just using cosine of the angle would have worked better.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah that works easier. I actually did the sine of 63 which is 90 minus the 27. Cool this should work then.


----------

